# 64 Muncie ID



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello to all again, Is there a date code on the 64 GTO Muncie? The Top cast # is 3851325 The patent # is 3088336 I can't upload my pic too big it says. While this is in the car I cant see if there are any numbers up higher. I found some chart online that shows no date code for for 64. Some say that back then people at the plant that assembled these cars didn't have a need to document every detail so what ever came down the line went in the car at the time. It was not until later years that they started the numbers match to the VIN thing. The other thing I read was if some folks claim they have a numbers matching 64 GTO then it is most likely not real. What do you folks think? I have a 64 Le Mans with some of the 64 GTO parts like the trans The stainless steering wheel and the rear end. All were claimed to be from a wrecked 64 GTO. IDK I got help on my trim tag here so maybe some body has the Knowledge I seek Thanks... Bud...


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

Casting: 3851325 Years: 1964 - 1965 Ratios: M20 2.56 1st , M21 2.20 1st

Serial numbers for Muncie 4 speeds always begin with the letter "P". P stands for Muncie Plant. Not for passenger car as some self proclaimed specialists may think. The serial number is a date code the transmission was built for a particular year. Serial numbers from 1963 to 1966 included only the month and day. P0101 would indicate January 1st.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

As mentioned, no way to tell if transmission is a '64 or '65 "325" case Muncie, best one can do is ck the stamped date code & make sure it precedes the build date of the car in question. 325 cases are not that hard to find if date is wrong or an er is busted off. On the early small pin "704" & "325" case Muncies, one needs to disassemble & to carefully examine. Often, the 7/8" cluster pin hole has stretched & so many times, a previous "rebuilder" has attempted to peen the pin hole with a punch trying to take up some slop. This was a major weakness of the early Muncies. Years ago, I had a local contact who we had properly machine the cluster pin hole out, with the proper taper, to accept the late '65-74 Muncie 1" diameter cluster pin. Would follow that up with correct later cluster gear & sliders. Basically creating a small output shaft Muncie 4 spd, same strength as the late '65-67 "010" case, or '660" case Muncie.


----------



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

I have been all over the Trans while in the car and don't see any stamped numbers. Is there a spot that it would be that is standard to this trans? BTW I have had this car over 30 years so it was never taken apart while I have had it. No reason because it was in great shape and works great. Thanks for the replies... Bud...


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

budro,

Some info from my automotive archives-RE: Muncie four speed.

Paraphrasing: The 64 & 65 were the same. The only change to the 65 was moving the assembly date code to the rear face of the trans case (later example pic attached) so it could be easily read and entered as part of the new Chevy Protect-O-Plate program. It could not have been read in the old location (on the 64) as it was hidden by the shifter control levers. 

Not much more info is given, however since hidden by the shift levers it would seem the 64 date code is on the tail housing near the shifter mounting location. The other posts tell how the read the build date-the year was not used.

FYI, there was an early and a late 64 Muncie. Both used the same case, 3851325, and side cover, 3831707. The tail housing was 3846429, but early ones had a thin rib that ran the bottom of the housing and the later had wide rib. No date was given as to when the wide rib was put in use.


----------



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I will go and have another look to see what I find. I had trouble with up loading pic's. The error said too big so I might try to do some photo bucket to see if I can get it to work. It is always nice to see pic's...


----------

